# like to exchange culinary knowledge



## chefsoundar (Jan 4, 2003)

I introduce myself that I am Corporate Executive Chef of a leading resort chain in India, overseeing the Food and beverage operations of its seven resorts.

Also I am the Secretary General of the Indian Federation of Culiunary Associations, an umbrella society for all culinary professionals in India.

During the month of May 2003 I am planning to visit US, UK.

I am also one of the leading chefs in India and well versed in Indian cuisine, Due to sheer passion and love I enjoy cooking every cuisine. I have also done several Indian food demonstrations on board QE II With Culinary and other culinary schools , to know more about me see biography at www.chefsoundar.com

I am looking forward to meet some of the leading chefs in US , UK and Mexico

I would like to spread Global friendship, camaraderie among chefs from all kind of industry

Chef soundararajan
www.chefsoundar.com
quote


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

Welcome, Chefsoundar!! You have definitely come to the right site to exchange information with other chefs and people from all over the world who LOVE to cook. 

Namaste.


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Welcome chefsounder,

we're glad you found us
cc


----------



## chefboy2160 (Oct 13, 2001)

Welcome chefsounder , so glad that you found our site . I really think you shall enjoy the food here in the US . I really expect you to enjoy all the different regional differences in our food . One of my personal favorites is the Mexican cuisine . Have a great journey and keep us posted on your tour . Douglas ...............


----------



## schoolchef (Dec 17, 2002)

Welcome,
Sounds like you have quite a bit of experience in Indian cuisine. About a month and a half ago, I was introducing Creole/Acadian and Latin American cuisine to my students and did some comparisons, anticipation guides, and group cook-offs. Various cultures really bring out interesting discussions! I understand curry and red peppers are one of the major spice exports? Where could I get a hold of some good Indian seasonings? Any companies on-line? Again welcome to the site!
schoolchef


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Hello, and welcome, chefsoundar!!


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Welcome to Chef Talk Soundar!! 


So glad you found us, there are many fans of Indian food here, your knowledge with be greatly appreciated.


----------



## anneke (Jan 5, 2001)

Chef Soundararajan, welcome. It is an honour as always to have someone of your experience on board. Your web site is impressive, and I especially appreciate your glossary. 

When you have a chance, I hope you can tell us about the little birds pictured in the Chicken Derby Italienne....


----------



## mike (Jan 24, 2003)

hello chef soundararajan

enjoyed visiting your excellent website & welcome to cheftalk cafe. 
let me know if you line up any demonstrations in uk perhaps i can visit or help out . with 7 resortd to manage i expect your very busy so once again welcome & i know who to ask next time i get my masala spices in the pan.

mike
somerset
uk


----------



## cajunjoe (Jan 24, 2003)

Please try 
"Monsoon" when in Chicago, it's a couple of guys I knew in culinary school.
For a preview, try Metormix.com or Chicagotribune.com


----------

